# What to eat before and after weight training?



## larry123 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to gain some weight in the form of muscle. I've been trying to find out if I should eat before and/or after weight training, but there are just too many conflicting sources of info out there. So what should my plan be for eating for easier weight gain? Is it better to eat protein before or after weight lifting? Or should I eat it at both times?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 7, 2011)

Both.
Scoop of whey 30 mins before training is anti catabolic (helps stop your body from using up muscle protein for energy).
2 scoops of whey immediately after plus some carbs is anabolic, your muscles are in a state where they more easily take up nutrients so it's a great opportunity to feed them.
Eat a decent meal within 2 hours after training, too.


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 7, 2011)

It varies.  There's no concrete study saying x amount of this and x amount of this is the best.  Ideally, you want some complex carbs and at least 15g protein prior to working out.  I workout in the morning, so when I wake up, I have 4 whole grain waffles and some milk.  Notihng major, but gets my carbs and protein in.  When you're done lifting, immediately fuel your body with whey and some sort of carbs to replenish glycogen levels.  My post workout shake consists of 75g whey, 50g whole grain oats, and 2 tbsp almond oil.

Always make sure your hydrated.  Water is ideal, but any fluid will work.  Chugging is preferred over drinking slower, as this will allow the fluids to get into circulation quicker, but don't chug to the point of stomach discomfort.


----------



## ironlifter (Nov 9, 2011)

larry123 said:


> I want to gain some weight in the form of muscle. I've been trying to find out if I should eat before and/or after weight training, but there are just too many conflicting sources of info out there. So what should my plan be for eating for easier weight gain? Is it better to eat protein before or after weight lifting? Or should I eat it at both times?



If your goal is weight gain, then you must include protein to each your meal. Before an hour u should eat protein and complex carb rich food, before 15 minutes eat food which give u short burst energy. 

After workout your body in catabolic state. Hence providing fast digestive protein like whey helps to gain some healthy wight. [More details]


----------



## bjg (Nov 9, 2011)

larry123 said:


> I want to gain some weight in the form of muscle. I've been trying to find out if I should eat before and/or after weight training, but there are just too many conflicting sources of info out there. So what should my plan be for eating for easier weight gain? Is it better to eat protein before or after weight lifting? Or should I eat it at both times?



just don't fall in the trap of gaining fat in the process , fat over muscle can be misleading so is water retention


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 13, 2011)

For best results you should be eating as often as possible and enough calories to gain weight, doesn't matter if it's just before or after your workout.  I use to go on bulks where I would religiously ensure I eat within 30 minutes post workout and I've done bulks on the same caloric intake often eating as late as 2 hours post workout and it made no damn difference for me, it's because I ate not long before my workout and I just kept eating regularly.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 13, 2011)

I like complex carbs and protein about an hour before, a pre WO about 30 mins before, and a post workout shake right after which includes whey and oatmeal. Then, a solid meal about 45 mins later.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 23, 2011)

TommyTrainR said:


> It varies.  There's no concrete study saying x amount of this and x amount of this is the best.  Ideally, you want some complex carbs and at least 15g protein prior to working out.  I workout in the morning, so when I wake up, I have 4 whole grain waffles and some milk.  Notihng major, but gets my carbs and protein in.  When you're done lifting, immediately fuel your body with whey and some sort of carbs to replenish glycogen levels.  My post workout shake consists of 75g whey, 50g whole grain oats, and 2 tbsp almond oil.
> 
> Always make sure your hydrated.  Water is ideal, but any fluid will work.  Chugging is preferred over drinking slower, as this will allow the fluids to get into circulation quicker, but don't chug to the point of stomach discomfort.




hahahah i hope everyone who reads your "i have 4 whole grain waffles and some milk", learns NEVER to take advice from you


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

Any of you guys drink a sugar/ carb drink after workout for muscle growth? 
Supposedly the muscles are ready to soak up carbohydrates after training and high glycemic carbohydrates will cause a spike in insulin, which will take those carbohydrates and jam them into the exhausted muscle cells....


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Nov 24, 2011)

cup of oats and some milk 90 minutes before lifting


----------



## Crunk (Nov 25, 2011)

oatmeal with whey before and after. Personally, I lift fasted. Just BCAA's  for me


----------

